# American tourist shot in Turks & Caicos



## myoakley (Jul 31, 2017)

An American tourist was shot and robbed while on vacation with his family in Turks & Caicos over the weekend.  It happened in his villa at night while the family was getting ready to go to bed.  I guess you are not safe anywhere, even if you are not out drinking in clubs at 3 a.m.!


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 31, 2017)

This type of incident happens on a regular basis in small towns and large cities in the USA. Not that we had any plans to visit that area. But this would not change our minds. Two years ago we missed the Paris Night Xlub Shooting by less than a week. Friends asked if we were going to stop visiting Paris. Our response - no we would continue to visit Paris. Just like we will continue to visit Mexico and drink alcohol.


----------



## myoakley (Jul 31, 2017)

I agree.  It doesn't stop me either, but it does frighten some people and hurts tourism.


----------



## jimf41 (Jul 31, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> This type of incident happens on a regular basis in small towns and large cities in the USA.


While this type of incident does happen it is hardly on a "...regular basis in small towns and large cities in the USA." I base my opinion on 27 years in law enforcement. 

As far as visiting places like Paris, consideration should be given to the US State Dept's travel alerts.

"Recent, widely-reported incidents in France, Russia, Sweden, and the United Kingdom demonstrate that the Islamic State of Iraq and ash-Sham (ISIS or Da’esh), al-Qa’ida, and their affiliates have the ability to plan and execute terrorist attacks in Europe.

Extremists continue to focus on tourist locations, transportation hubs, markets/shopping malls, and local government facilities as viable targets.  In addition, hotels, clubs, restaurants, places of worship, parks, high-profile events, educational institutions, airports, and other soft targets remain priority locations for possible attacks.  U.S. citizens should exercise additional vigilance in these and similar locations, in particular during the upcoming summer travel season when large crowds may be common."

This is the link to the full alert.
https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/alertswarnings/Europe.html

I fought in two separate wars in my life and I'm done with the "it'll never happen to me" syndrome. if you push the envelope long enough it darn sure will happen to you.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 31, 2017)

Actually I was a Prosecutor for 9.5 years in a Rural County in Oregon. I did my 20. I also follow the News in Oregon and around the Country. Do you realize how many Burglaries turn into Home Invasions every week in the good old USA. If I followed every State Department Advisory I would never leave the USA. 

You can stay in your Recliner watching TV. We are out to see the world and have fun. Oh by the way you had better never drive. I read about people getting killed in MVA's everyday and they were not at fault. It was the other guy that crossed the centerline.


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 1, 2017)

We were speaking to a couple at an Orlando resort. They were older and were expressing fear of going to the theme parks due to terrorism.  

My wife and I, both born in NY know people who did not make it out of WTC.  I come from a family of LEO. 

My response was that I fear driving to the parks more than anything. 

I don't put my family in extreme danger, but I also refuse to live my life.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 1, 2017)

If you surrender your ability to travel, see the sites, and have, fun the bad guys have won. Do we walk in the wrong areas of Cabo, Kona, Sydney, Hobart, Koloa, Paris, Portland, Seattle, Vancouver, etc at night - No. But there are so many places we want to see and things to do. We will not surrender. We will not let the bad guys win. I have had. Friends,die walking down the sidewalk and a car jumps the curve. When it is your time it is your time. Live life to the fullest as long as you can. As kids we swam with Hammer Head Sharks. We still hike, climb, zip line, snorkel, etc. I would rather die having fun than sitting in a Recliner.


----------



## JustynaC (Aug 1, 2017)

Anyone know where this tourist was staying?  I'm considering a trip in December and would appreciate any advice on which resorts are the safest, as well as the best location.  Is Alexandra better than Blue Haven or Atrium?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 1, 2017)

JustynaC, the tourist was staying in a private beachfront home in the Leeward area of Providenciales.  It had a home alarm system and an on-site bodyguard. 



mj2vacation said:


> I don't put my family in extreme danger, but I also refuse to live my life.



I hope that was a Freudian slip!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 2, 2017)

jimf41 said:


> While this type of incident does happen it is hardly on a "...regular basis in small towns and large cities in the USA." I base my opinion on 27 years in law enforcement.
> 
> As far as visiting places like Paris, consideration should be given to the US State Dept's travel alerts.
> 
> ...


I think however that it doesn't happen on a regular basis in tourist areas either. The media likes to sensationalize these and act like it happens all the time while in fact it is rather rare also in tourist areas. Your chances of winning the lottery are better than your chances of being involved in such an incident while traveling. I guess one could also say if you play the lottery long enough, you should win at some point.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 3, 2017)

What are the odds being killed or injured in a terrorist attack in London, Paris,whatever.

What are your odds of being killed or injured in an auto accident on the way to the airport while driving in the US?

What are your odds of being killed or injured in an auto accident while making a road trip vacation in the US?

......

I maintain that if the risk of being killed or injured in a terrorist attack is sufficiently hight to keep you from traveling to popular vacation destination, then you shouldn't even go out the door of your house.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 3, 2017)

A few months ago when the Press was all up in Arms about murders in BCS a person i believe on this Forum did the calculations comparing the number of Tourist that travel to Mexico each year to the number of Tourist that suffered a violent death (excluding those from an accident such as swimming, car wreck, etc). It turned out you had a greater chance of dieing in an airplane or car crash.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 4, 2017)

Well, one thing is true:  The odds of being bitten by the deadly _BLACK MAMBA_ are quite low if you don't visit sub-Saharan Africa and avoid snake shows, zoos and the like. So, the general statistical quotes (car wreck, lightning strike, dying on the toilet) are not that great of a comparison.  But....

Traveling to major cities, tourist areas or  public attractions anywhere in the world requires just a smidgen of common sense and preparation.
Muggings are common in and around all of the above.
Pick-pockets and purse thieves are quite common around the world (can you say Italy?) and love people that carry their valuables in pockets or on shoulders in easy reach.

Ever see a teen or family in Mexico, Caribbean or other resort area wondering around with iphones out, headphones on, wallet in pocket, $100+ shoes and rolex/diamonds on?  I have.

Some people are the rare victims of crime or violence despite their awareness, reasonable precautions and prudent behavior.  Others are victims precisely because of their behavior and general appearance of being a rich or soft target in a predator rich environment.   Ancient proverb:  don't wear 'meat' cologne when strolling thru the jungle.

Which one are you when you when you vacation?  Do you really know what the crime statistics are?  What the latest threats are?  Did you bother to check? The information is out there.
Forewarned is forearmed. 

my2c


----------



## Fairwinds (Aug 13, 2017)

Taterhed, Was that Confucius at Aesop?


----------



## taterhed (Aug 14, 2017)

Fairwinds said:


> Taterhed, Was that Confucius at Aesop?



Naw, more like Homer Simpson and Plato's mirror:   We have the illusion that we can travel to vacation spots (anywhere) and act like 'ugly Americans' and that only good can happen.  :{


----------



## gresmi (Aug 23, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> Actually I was a Prosecutor for 9.5 years in a Rural County in Oregon. I did my 20. I also follow the News in Oregon and around the Country. Do you realize how many Burglaries turn into Home Invasions every week in the good old USA. If I followed every State Department Advisory I would never leave the USA.
> 
> You can stay in your Recliner watching TV. We are out to see the world and have fun. Oh by the way you had better never drive. I read about people getting killed in MVA's everyday and they were not at fault. It was the other guy that crossed the centerline.



Pretty crumby of you to get schietty with someone who has been fighting our wars so you can sleep soundly in your bed in Oregon and have the right to choose whether to travel to Paris or not.
Just sayin.
Let your own conscience be your guide. Oh, and no reason to flame me back. I'll probably never see it. Ever.

One more thing. Don't let my low post count fool you. I started membership here in the early 90's. Seems folks were a lot more respectful then.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 23, 2017)

I do not flame. By doing my 20 I meant in in the USMC and U.S. Army. So if you do not understand don't attack. Oh and all 3 of my kids have served. One is still serving. Have you and yours.

Edited to add the following "By the way my fIrst wife served in the Army and my current wife served in the USMC."


----------

